# Evony Online



## Urlik (Jul 13, 2009)

has anyone else played it?

it's a MMORTS and is fun and frustrating.
combat is done purely on the numbers and the main part of the game is managing your city or cities.

it's free (although you can spend real money to buy game coins, but there is no need to if you don't want to and there is a daily wheel of fortune that you can win game coins on as well as items that you need the game coins to buy)

if you are interested here is a link Evony - Best Free Web Game


----------

